# Mega-G resin body list?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So who plans to do resin bodies for this great chassis?

I know Gary Fast is on board, and maybe Willie from Trackhobbies and Richard from S.C.I. I would expect based on a recent conversation that Bruno Bodies will also be doing stuff.

Who else?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

27 T

28 er 29 model a raggy 

35 ford coupe

37 chevy sedan

ANY late 30's pick ups 

40 ford humpback

a willys straight fendered pick up...pick a year

49 fastback caddy

49 buick skylark raggy

50 51 52 chebby coupe....surprise me

Any duck tail vette....must be done decently ....er forget it!

Trans Am set...must be flared spoilered and damed...AW need not apply

Can Am set...must be able to limbo


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

73' lemans


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now that list speaks to me, Bill! :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

long wheel base drag car...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Stuff like this please... nd


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Look for some Vintage Grand Prix's from me Porsche 908 and Cooper Climax first

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Look for some Vintage Grand Prix's from me Porsche 908 and Cooper Climax first
> 
> Roger Corrie


Cool on the Porsche.

You got the ceramic magnets yet?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> 27 T
> 
> 28 er 29 model a raggy
> 
> ...


Is this stuff you plan to do or a wish list?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

'77 Monte Carlo

'69 Torino Talledega

'81 Mercury Bobcat


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Again, is this a wish list?

The idea was to compile a list of who is doing bodies....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Much like trying to communicate with ones ex wife; there are three seperate questions asked similtaneously, thus making your intent rather ambiguous.

I merely answered the first question asked.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I might do some of the fantasy cars like the Twin Mill & Silhouette.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I was thinking of starting my casting effort with the Porsche Spyder. But I picked up a Jada COE truck that is just begging to be a tilt bed tow truck.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wanna yugo XL limosine, and a VW rabbit...or golf..I always get them mixed up. and a pinto that doesn't blow up when rear ended, cause ford couldn't do it...so that'll make me better than them...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SCman, put me down for the Yugo - that'll be sweet!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I wanna yugo XL limosine, and a VW rabbit...or golf..I always get them mixed up. and a pinto that doesn't blow up when rear ended, cause ford couldn't do it...so that'll make me better than them...


I think an exploding Pinto would make a great slot car! Realism is the key, so I guess that means they have to leak oil too.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I would like to agree with you Rich, I suppose a version could be done without the recall shielding on the gas tank for our more mature drivers.. I was thinking of the children.. Along with the dripping oil, I suppose we could simulate the leaky exhaust manifold donut and the melted battery from the misdirected exhaust heat. That Jada flatbed is a great idea!!! Having driven tow trucks for 5 years I can say two of my choices will be needing a lift extensively..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If the Mega-G can be stretched two more tenths, my second effort will be the HW '56 Cheby pick-em-up. It's a whopping 1.9 inches. Or I could live with the 1.7 chassis and either go with a short bed version or move the rear wheel well/fender up 0.2 and go with more bed overhang. Any interest in either option? Either option would have optional vertical exhausts to mount behind the cab. I'm thinking of a two diameter look for the exhaust - use bigger Plastruct tubing at bottom and slip smaller diameter tubing in for the upper section. My grandfather had a 56 Cheby but it lacked to cool vertical exausts. It would haul a lot of fire wood or coal though. Oh, channeling optiona bed loads!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I think an exploding Pinto would make a great slot car! Realism is the key, so I guess that means they have to leak oil too.


Wouldn't that be one of the tycos you put on the track every friday night.. Man Rich can cuz like a sailor..lol...


Coach!


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

You could try to make a hot wheels Iroc TransAm


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*trade???*

*Anyone have any old AFX F1 bodies they want to trade or sell? I'm looking for the Leyland Williams, Yellow Renault, and the blue Liger. Let me know if there are any takers.*

I'm going after the vintage F1 after I finish my modern version. 

Gary


----------

